#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Quebrando o firewall

## Andu

:Help:  * Galera ! Trabalho no area administrativa dos Correios, que por sinal, devem possuir um esquema bem elaborado de firewall. Não conheço nada de Linux mas resolvi apelar para vocês que realmente sabem tanto bloquear como desbloquear um firewall. O meu dilema é um dos que mais atormentam a classe ociosa dos trabalhadores. Como entrar no Orkut no serviço ? Já tentei usar vários redirecionadores de proxy's, sites que maqueiam, e algumas vezes até com sucesso consegui entrar. O último que usei era um site redirecionador www.gibeo.net. Você faz um cadastro e toda vez que precisar entrar em um site que esteja bloqueado por IPTABLES - (hahaha - Olha eu fingindo que sei algo. Na verdade eu li algo que tem haver com Iptables e bloqueador de site 8) ) - é só você digitar o site e acrescentar o .gibeo.net no final da url. (Fica de dica para quem não conhecia ainda esse site) Exemplo : www.orkut.com/login.aspx = www.orkut.gibeo.net/login.aspx. Funcionou por um tempo mas foi bloqueado. Como eu faço para conseguir acessar o Orkut utilizando o proxy da empresa : proxya - porta 80 (não sei se isso ajuda) ?

Desculpe ocupar um forum destinado a troca de informações realmente necessárias, mas as vezes o que é supérfluo para um é necessário para outros ! :good:*

----------


## edmafer

Como disse Poth
Pede pro teu administrador de sistemas!

Tenho certeza que ele é um cara legal.

:toim: :P :@: 

:tiro: :martelo: 

 :Embarrassment: fftopic2:

----------


## PiTsA

meu, você está trabalhando para uma empresa do governo, ao invés de ficar acessando o orkut faça seu trabalho, pois tem muita gente que gotaria de estar no seu lugar sem acessar site nenhum e ganhando até menos que vc.....

Brasileiro é folgado não sabe separar o lado profissional do lado Particular.

#LOCKED

----------

